# Men in the Kitchen



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

On Youtube? What's the name of it? I'll see if I can post it for you.


Two Knots said:


> Oh my...
> Sorry, can’t get the video to work.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

well, since you started it, go ahead and tell us the idea of it and what caught your attention.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This one TK?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It’s from facebook...it doesn't work




__ https://www.facebook.com/100000223240365/posts/4689538591063536


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

OK. I don't have my FB account active any more.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I do a good deal of our cooking in the evening. Only one thing worse than a man in the kitchen is a woman trying to unload the dishwasher, wash dishes by hand, looking over your shoulder making sure the burners aren't too high, and basically telling what you're doing wrong. Go back into the living room and watch TV or something. I'll deliver the meal like I always do.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> I do a good deal of our cooking in the evening. Only one thing worse than a man in the kitchen is a woman trying to unload the dishwasher, wash dishes by hand, looking over your shoulder making sure the burners aren't too high, and basically telling what you're doing wrong. Go back into the living room and watch TV or something. I'll deliver the meal like I always do.


You try to burn the house down, too? 🤣


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

LMAO, 

There is a prime example of too many cooks spoiling the dough.

I was taught to roll dough on the table directly, not on a board.

Funny.


ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> I was taught to roll dough on the table directly, not on a board.


If I made biscuits every day like my grandmother did, I would probably use what she used. She just put the excess flour and all in the bowl and stored it on top of the stove header.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The round hole circled was made by a .22 rifle. Grand dad saw a mouse enjoying some of the left over flour, so he shot him.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I was taught not to roll biscuit dough just pat it out. Now I do both, pat in out and roll to the desired size.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What was this thread about? Oh, men are crazy. . . . 😊 
chandler48 - what is the bowl made of? Metal? Wouldn't you run the risk of ricochet?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> What was this thread about? Oh, men are crazy. . . . 😊
> chandler48 - what is the bowl made of? Metal? Wouldn't you run the risk of ricochet?


Naw, that bowl is made out of wood. That guy looks like me making biscuits, I kid you not, if I get my hands on some flour it just goes everywhere. I can't seem to not make a mess with flour. Ok, I am not quite that bad, but close. lol


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I thought it was a setup, although, funny. I would laugh and so would most people I know.
But, maybe we have a kind of disaster humor. . . .

This thread reminded me of an electrician friend who had to have the kitchen to himself to cook. Really uptight. Problem was, it was my kitchen. 😊


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Wouldn't you run the risk of ricochet?


Not in an old country farmhouse. Plus he was a good marksman. Yeah, he cut the tree down and hewed out the bowl by hand.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> Not in an old country farmhouse. Plus he was a good marksman. Yeah, he cut the tree down and hewed out the bowl by hand.



Me, I would have grabbed the 177 caliber air rifle.

Less danger of breaking the bowl, or making a hole in the wall.

Yes I can drill em between the eyes with mine.


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Guys, this is a Cooking Forum.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I wish this video would play in it’s entirety. The wife’s tells him that he has to press down on the dough - and when he does so, the board flips up and hits him hard in the face.
Even if it was a set-up, at first glance it was funny as hell!


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Guys, this is a Cooking Forum.


We're guys. It's now a gun thread.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I wish this video would play in it’s entirety. The wife’s tells him that he has to press down on the dough - and when he does so, the board flips up and hits him hard in the face.
> Even if it was a set-up, at first glance it was funny as hell!


It plays fine. It did from the beginning for me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Really, won’t play for me. it skips over the part where the board hits him in the face.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Really, won’t play for me. it skips over the part where the board hits him in the face.


What are you on for a device? Not that I know anything.🤣


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I-pad ...
this one I can see.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Gotta watchout for those toasters they'll kill ya.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

When you need a threadmill workout and you can’t get to the gym!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kinda reminds me of this fellow who had to fix his roof but was afraid to get on top of the house. He tied a rope to the bumper of the car and threw the rope over the top of the house. He then tied the rope around his waist so he wouldn't fall off. His wife didn't know he had tied the rope to the car so she jumps in and starts to the store.

She saw him hit the ground and called 911. After a stay in the hospital, he was sitting around waiting for the new wringer washer to come. It finally got there but his wife didn't understand much about it. He explained it to her then goes and took a shower. He heard her scream and jumps out of the shower butt naked and ran in there because he was afraid she had gotten her arm in the wringer. He unplugged the washer until he had finished his shower. About that time he heard a fire truck so he got down on his all fours so no one could see him looking out the window. 

About that time, the German Shepard dog walked up behind him and cold nosed him. He jumped hitting his head on the widow and fell out cold in the floor. His wife came in and saw the plug to the washer laying there and him laying there dripping wet from the shower and thought he had been electrocuted. She called 911 and she was telling the firemen about how all this happened as they carried him to the truck. They got to laughing so hard they dropped him and broke his arm. lol


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> I thought it was a setup, although, funny. I would laugh and so would most people I know.
> But, maybe we have a kind of disaster humor. . . .
> This thread reminded me of an electrician friend who had to have the kitchen to himself to cook. Really uptight. Problem was, it was my kitchen. 😊


I like to include help if at all possible. Like returning vegetables back to the fridge, keep up with dishes, peel the pearl onions and stuff like that.
My wife helps me with those things when I am making a big or complicated meal. Its our kitchen.


Two Knots said:


> I wish this video would play in it’s entirety. The wife’s tells him that he has to press down on the dough - and when he does so, the board flips up and hits him hard in the face.
> Even if it was a set-up, at first glance it was funny as hell!


 Cooking is not women's work alone. Growing up, both my parents cooked and helped each other in the kitchen. Both excellent old fashioned cooks.
Most all my friends and acquaintances mothers did all the cooking. 
If not for TV cooking shows, we as men would still be relegated to outdoor chores like cutting grass and working on the family car in the minds of many.
I have known just a couple women that were good cooks. I have know several men who are excellent cooks. 


CaptTom said:


> We're guys. It's now a gun thread.


I'm a guy and would rather discuss food. I don't know anything about guns.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

J. V. said:


> I'm a guy and would rather discuss food. I don't know anything about guns.


Careful there. You might have your guy card revoked.

But to be honest, I cook a LOT more than I shoot. Always have. I guess I always liked to eat, so it was inevitable that I learn to cook. Or maybe it's the DIY gene. If you want it done right...


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not sure if he ate the mouse or not, so that would bring it back into the food forum, wouldn't it????

@J. V. Guns are simple. trigger end which is safe. Barrel end which is not safe. Rules are rules.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Not sure if he ate the mouse or not, so that would bring it back into the food forum, wouldn't it????
> 
> @J. V. Guns are simple. trigger end which is safe. Barrel end which is not safe. Rules are rules.


Tell your wife for me that she must be an angel. 😇


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I do buildings, grounds and vehicles, she does cooking and food shopping. I don’t cook, she doesn’t put brakes on her car. It has worked well for 40 years.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> I do buildings, grounds and vehicles, she does cooking and food shopping. I don’t cook, she doesn’t put brakes on her car. It has worked well for 40 years.


I worked with a guy once and he had the same arrangement with his wife.
So, one day he gets home from work and finds her mowing the grass. He looses it and tells her to get in the F'ing kitchen where she belongs. Not sure if they are still together.

My wife cuts the grass. I have not been on that riding mower for a couple years now. Ever since my last back surgery. I do all the other things like weed eat and spray. Clean up.
There are no job descriptions around here. Either one of us will do any job that needs to be done.
Now I would never expect my wife to know how to do everything. That is the only separation of duties around here. The knowledge to do something vs doing something.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My guy does a lot, inside and out. But, he only cooks basic things cause I’m critical of his cooking. He over spices too many dishes and adds ingredients that don’t belong.

Besides, I love to cook and he loves to eat!  ... and he loves to garden and my gardening skills have diminished a lot because of a bad back, so we have a good solid symbolic relationship thing going on 

And he always gasses up my car too.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Found this again…funny and true!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

J. V. said:


> I worked with a guy once and he had the same arrangement with his wife.
> So, one day he gets home from work and finds her mowing the grass. He looses it and tells her to get in the F'ing kitchen where she belongs. Not sure if they are still together.
> 
> My wife cuts the grass. I have not been on that riding mower for a couple years now. Ever since my last back surgery. I do all the other things like weed eat and spray. Clean up.
> ...


Hmm.

Sometimes a dad's gotta do what he's gotta do.

Dad got forced into retirement in the great war on middle management back in the 1980s. So, he did the cooking and cleaning, and drove mom to the lab where she worked. Worked great till she retired.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

J. V. said:


> I like to include help if at all possible. Like returning vegetables back to the fridge, keep up with dishes, peel the pearl onions and stuff like that.
> My wife helps me with those things when I am making a big or complicated meal. Its our kitchen.
> 
> Cooking is not women's work alone. Growing up, both my parents cooked and helped each other in the kitchen. Both excellent old fashioned cooks.
> ...





CaptTom said:


> Careful there. You might have your guy card revoked.
> 
> But to be honest, I cook a LOT more than I shoot. Always have. I guess I always liked to eat, so it was inevitable that I learn to cook. Or maybe it's the DIY gene. If you want it done right...


Sometimes, you gotta shoot first, cook later. 

Live animals hate being dressed out and cooked . . . .


----------

